# Registration Question



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have the paperwork to register Blizzard with AGS; the little form with his information and breeder's info, as well as mine as the buyer.

But I would like to register him with the NDGA as well.

Should I get him finalized with the AGS first? I imagine that's for sure, and then how do I register him with NDGA? Do I send them a copy of his AGS certificate?

I looked at the websites, but it wasn't real clear to me, I'll admit. Can he even be registered with both? I'm pretty sure he can be.

ALSO, what if there is a buck that is registered with NDGA and he is bred with an AGS registered goat. Are the kids registrable, and with who? Would I need to have the doe registered with NDGA first? 

Sorry for all the questions! Dogs are so much easier...pretty much just AKC if you want to show in America. 

:help:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Your right - dogs is much easier lols!

You can register him with NDGA by either 1. registering his parents and then registering him. 2. Waiting for his AGS papers to come back and then sending in a copy of his AGS papers and registering him with NDGA. 

If you breed an NDGA only registered goat to a AGS or ADGA registered goat the resulting kids can ONLY be registered with NDGA. Yes you would need to register the doe with NDGA. 

AGS and ADGA will except each others papers but they will not except NDGA papers. NDGA will except AGS and ADGA papers.

I can tell you that everytime I have had questions NDGA and AGS has always been very helpful and nice when I have called them and e-mailed them and if I am not sure I just go ahead and call them up to keep as they are very nice. So don't be afraid to call and ask questions as they are nice.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Okay great...so I should register Blizz with AGS, then send a copy to NDGA and get him registered there too.

The AGS doe, same thing. Then the kids are NDGA registerable AND AGS registerable, right?

The AGS doe has been bred to a buck that WAS registered with AGS, but the new owner only registered him to NDGA in her name. So I'm guessing the kids out of this certain union will only be NDGA, unless I can convince her to register him AGS in her name I suppose.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, the way I've always done it is to register AGS first. Then fill out NDGA form and send copy of the AGS registration. Nothing to it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she can transfer the buck into her name without becoming a member of AGS unless the kids need to be registered in her name and if so she will need to pick a herdname adn register that with AGS and become a member


----------

